# Mavericks vs Wizards (Pre-Season)



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Really tired, so I'll just make the game thread like this.

Pretty much expecting a win today, Stack should be playing right?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Our starting line up

Diop
Dirk
George
J-Ho
Buck


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Diop has been a beast on defense, and apparently we are trying to use J-Ho at the point and look at that line up/


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

is stack playing


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

NastyN44 said:


> is stack playing


 Nope


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm watching it, nothing exciting. I just hope JJ get's that 15th spot.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Personal + Techinical called on Devin.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Diop with 5 fouls at 6:25 in the 3rd


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Hot Damn! Nice dunk by Ager.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

sick play from the mavs with 55 to go. The arena wouldve exploded if ager had gotten that oop


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

we just went on a 17-3 run and TOOK THE LEAD!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Those people doing the "Magic finger" thing during Ager's free throws amused me so. :biggrin:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol yea i saw!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Ager for free throws.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

nice come from behind victory from the upstarts


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Defense!!!!! Croshere had another bad shooting night but i think he did a great job and good joob Ager for the clutch FTs.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I think JJ Berea has secured the 15th spot. (hope fully)
And we win. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Come back at it's finest...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

76767 said:


> I think JJ Berea has secured the 15th spot. (hope fully)
> And we win. :biggrin:


lol yea thats what i was thinkin


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

76767 said:


> I think JJ Berea has secured the 15th spot. (hope fully)
> And we win. :biggrin:


Yes hopefully.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Guarantee it, but Ebi had a nice block at the end of the game that would have made the Wiz down 2 and they would have fouled... So you don't know...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Well it depends, do we need another PG or a big body?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We have only one true point guard in Anthony Johnson, Barea should be the choice.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> We have only one true point guard in Anthony Johnson, Barea should be the choice.


er? you forgetting about Devin?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> er? you forgetting about Devin?


No, but Devin is not the typical distributor.


----------

